
Comparison of Coders in India with US, UK, Germany and the Entire World - gesaint
https://towardsdatascience.com/comparison-of-software-developers-in-india-with-us-uk-germany-and-the-entire-world-8d2a1ba3218a
======
fg6hr
Nothing surprising here. This is why all manufacturing has moved to China. SW
engineers in the US get so much not because they are so smart, but because (1)
the company have to pay premium to keep the IP private and (2) they can work
on-site or within the US boundaries. All software that has little value by
itself or can't be stolen has been outsourced to India. This even happened in
Boeing: their software can't be meaningfully stolen, so they happily
outsourced it. Edit: The same applies to lawyers, doctors, bankers and all
white collar jobs. The pay is so high is mostly because of where you work, not
what you do. Have fun trying to get that $400k/year as a divorce litigator in
India.

------
brna
To bad the cost of living per country is not included. India is becoming a
formidable force exactly because of the low prices. I only say becoming
because of the years of experience of Indian coders that the author laid out
in this post. My (limited) personal experience working with Indian collages
mostly co-relates with the data from the post, and biggest hurdle that I have
seen for junior SW people from India is that they are learning on the go,
while working remotely, and having knowledge transfer done poorly by seniors
that do not sit in the same office. With years and projects behind the
currently junior people I expect that and fear how competitive as a whole you
will become. I also fear the day I see a similar post about China. Nityesh, if
you are reading this, thank you for a great post and show of skills.

